# Garden Railway Convention - St Charles, IL



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I haven't seen it mentioned yet, but then, that wouldn't surprise me.

The Garden Railway convention is in St. Charles IL again this year. August 15-19.
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Polaris1 (Jan 22, 2010)

It sounds like 6 or 7 G Gaugers from Green Bay/ Appleton area will head for St Charles IL during MID August...... 

I saw a Note that RLD Hobbies will be there too.... 

Dennis M 

I'll be there Thurs Noon thru Sunday Morning...


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll try to get some time off. See you then.



@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------

